# Newbie Questions



## Ultraman (May 20, 2011)

I'm sure all these questions have been discussed before so if someone would just be kind enough to point me to the discussions, I would greatly appreciate it!

1. How do you determine just WHERE your anchor point is?
2. How do you accurately measure the distance from the slingshot to your anchor point.
3. Last after determining the length of your pull, how do you determine how long to cut new bands?

Thanks! Bill


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ultraman said:


> I'm sure all these questions have been discussed before so if someone would just be kind enough to point me to the discussions, I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> 1. How do you determine just WHERE your anchor point is?
> 2. How do you accurately measure the distance from the slingshot to your anchor point.
> ...


1.You can have many anchor points . You use the one that feels comfortable. Most people use cheak bone anchor.
2.Take a tape measure and hold the end of it like you hold the slingshot and pull it to your anchor point. Then you see it.
3.It depends on what kind of of rubber and what kind of power / life you want to get out of them. Generaly you can use 4 times of elongetion plus count extra few cm for ties at pouches and at fork.


----------

